# Feeding Tuna



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I wanted to get you guys opinion on this. Yesterday, I was fixing some Tuna fish for dinner. Before I seasoned it, I pulled two small pieces out for my p's. I am talking about Albacore Tuna, packaged in water (not oil). I dropped in a few pieces, and they went nuts over it. They ate so much they could barely swim. I realize that most white fish fillets are recommended to feed your p's, e.g. smelt, Talipa, etc.. What are you thoughts about feeding my p's this? Thanks


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm not so sure about the diet part of it, but I know it will make a heck of a mess in your tank and eventually make your water foul smelling.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> I'm not so sure about the diet part of it, but I know it will make a heck of a mess in your tank and eventually make your water foul smelling.


big time...there is a lot of posts about this and the bottom line is its far too messy


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks information guys!!


----------



## TMFP (Sep 8, 2005)

isnt that pre cooked if its in the can?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

TMFP said:


> isnt that pre cooked if its in the can?


Not sure, but I will check tonight. I use both the fresh bagged Tuna, and canned.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

TMFP said:


> isnt that pre cooked if its in the can?


Yes it is. Canned tuna in water also contains salt and a preservative (pyrophosphate). I wouldn't feed my fish that. Even though in the raw form no more than once a month since red meat fish do tend to be oily and fatty.


----------



## RICARDO (Jul 3, 2006)

I WAS WONDERING IF I COULD FEED MY PS RAW FROZEN TILAPIA FILLETS CAN ANYONE HELP


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

RICARDO said:


> I WAS WONDERING IF I COULD FEED MY PS RAW FROZEN TILAPIA FILLETS CAN ANYONE HELP


yes bro..read the forum lol


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, if you're feeding them fresh tuna, I don't see how it would be any different than any other white fish for them, but the canned stuff is a big no no with the preservatives and all that crap in it.

*Edit:* _Dammit, this was an old thread, lol._


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey CF,

if you can get raw fresh tuna fillets i dont see the problem with feeding it to your p's but tuna is a oily fish hence fatty, so as a treat i dont see any problems what so ever, have have fed my p's trout,slamon,chicken,beef,ham,turkey, lots of differnt things but these are only like once every month


----------



## RICARDO (Jul 3, 2006)

hey geo 20 ur right i didnt read the forum from the start but thanks for the info-so i did feed this morning tilapia and they love it good looking out p.s. just making sure it was safe


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Very old thread


----------

